# Tied a few this week.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I tied mostly Gurglers or at least my version of a Gurgler. After tying a couple by the book and casting and working them I decided I had to come up with a better mousetrap. Tied the way the book shows, the fly makes a helluva racket coming off the water and requires more power than I like to use. Soooo--I made a couple of modifications.

I made the head more streamlined which, with a regular popper, would kill the pop. The Gurgler pops well with the back of the body so I figured it didn't need the bulky front end. These flies look great in the water to me. The only Bass in my front yard pond thought one of them looked edible to him. One cast, one 2# Bass.

All of these flies except the brown and black popper were tied on 1/0 or 2/0 hooks. I am 100% certain that Redfish will eat them on sight.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks good Capt. Nice ties!


----------

